# Brake Master cylinder replacement.



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm pretty ignorant on the subject so i need some help. 
My master cylinder is leaking because the lid deck is chipped and uneven.
Im looking to buy a new one and Im not sure what bore i need or if it even matters. I have a 69 goat. Not sure if i have the original cylinder or a replacement. Any info on how to identify the bore or if it doesn't matter would be appreciated.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Can you post a picture of your master cylinder/booster? (ass-u-ming you have power brakes)

Inline Tube is one source for master cylinders:
Inline Tube - Preformed Stainless & OEM Brake Line Sets

You can probably pick one up at NAPA or Autozone too.

Ames, Year One and Performance Years all sell master cylinders as well.

Rick


----------

